
NSA mathematician shares from-the-trenches view of agency's activities. - ohjeez
http://www.zdnet.com/nsa-cryptanalyst-we-too-are-americans-7000020689/?utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer
======
bediger4000
In case "devx's" succint comment isn't clear...

That NSA mathematician writes: _Do I, as an American, have any concerns about
whether the NSA is illegally or surreptitiously targeting or tracking the
communications of other Americans?_

How would you know? Based on everything that your organization has
declassified and released, the NSA keeps its knowledge compartmentalized.
Maybe what you say is true for your compartment, but not for any other. You're
also not supposed to even ask about other mathematician's compartments, right?
Again, how would you know?

Also, Mr Mathematician, you've got a legal obligation, complete with
penalties, to not give out any information. You're legally obligated to lie,
according to Clapper. Why should we believe you?

------
devx
Bullshit. Everything he said.

